# HELP...Leg Mites!!



## mpicton (11 March 2008)

Anyone got any advice...lovely little cob we've just got in has got bad mites on his hind legs poor little thing 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. I've not had any experience with this kind of thing before, gave them a wash with some antifungal/antibacterial shampoo, wasn't sure whether to sudocrem or not so left them for tonight. There's quite a lot of bald patches and scabs, but he doesn't seem remotely bothered bless him 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

Oo and I named him Frank, just thought I'de pop that in!


----------



## Keltic (11 March 2008)

Frontline spray is the only thing ive found that works, wash legs one day and spray them the next, its ingredient (trimethiprim) think thats spelt right!! is the only thing that kills them you can get it from your vet


----------



## Abbeygale (11 March 2008)

I second the Frontline treatment.  Always worked a treat when we used it.


----------



## JessMannion (11 March 2008)

When i got henry he had fairly bad mites. But when the vet came out to do his jabs they gave him a mite jab thing and they went within a week or so! might be worth a try...


----------



## Happytohack (11 March 2008)

When I bought a hairy with obvious feather mites, my vet gave Dectomax injections.  Dectomax isn't licensed for horses, but sorted out the mites and also wormed the horse at the same time.  If you go for the Frontline approach, your vet might recommend that you clip the feathers off which then can make your horse more suceptible to mud fever.


----------



## molehill (11 March 2008)

Put a dog flea collar on their legs.Cheap and cheerful!


----------



## ThomasTank (11 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
When I bought a hairy with obvious feather mites, my vet gave Dectomax injections.  Dectomax isn't licensed for horses, but sorted out the mites and also wormed the horse at the same time.  If you go for the Frontline approach, your vet might recommend that you clip the feathers off which then can make your horse more suceptible to mud fever. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I agree


----------



## Cop-Pop (11 March 2008)

I used the insecticidal (sp?) dog shampoo on my mare when she had mites - one full wash then another two weeks later to kill 'hatchlings'.  The vet took a scraping afterwards and it came back clear.


----------



## Grey_Arab (11 March 2008)

I'll 3rd dectamax, my fine feathered arab got really bad leg mites (so bad he itched the skin and fur away) two jabs of dectamax sorted him out no problem!


----------



## ischa (11 March 2008)

i used insecticidial shampoo and make sure you clean all equipment etc grooming kits,boots etc


----------



## NovaTia (12 March 2008)

I used benzol benzolate when my mare had them as nothing else seemed to work.  Really good stuff and they were gone within a couple of days and you can get it at your local chemist.  Be warned you may get some funny looks though as this stuff is used for human crabs!!!


----------



## josiesmithuk (12 March 2008)

I've seen pig oil and sulphur used with shires, especially when you don't want to remove the feathers. 

Worked a treat but stank to high heaven, no wonder the critters left!!!


----------



## Partoow (12 March 2008)

Clip the hair off and rub an Invermectin based wormer on!! It works its a tip my vet taught me with one of our cobs!


----------



## Kenzo (12 March 2008)

Coopers Fly Repellant Plus, kills mites, lice and anything living on their coats, also repells flys.  Vets recomend it and I've used it, stopped my boy scratting and its easy to apply.


----------

